# Help Me Find A Hair Color



## SamBam (Jan 2, 2009)

For along time I have been wanting to color my hair and just don't know what color to pick...when I was 17 I colored my hair, the box was a blonde color but it turned out to a medium-light brown which I knew it would since I was afraid to go blonde right away, I also got honey blonde highlights put in (which btw didn't suit me at all!). 2 years ago I asked a few stylists what they think and they all said I should color my hair a carmel color and put in some blonde highlights...in a way it sounded too light to me but they all said it would look good on me since I have light skin. Recently I asked my cousin who is a hairstylist what she thinks about that color and she said it's best I just get carmel color highlights...so now I'm just plain confussed...would carmel look good on me at all? or should a pic a whole different color?

The reason I wanna color my hair and not just highlight it is cause I feel my hair is too dark and doesn't look right on me, mostly in pic's. here are a few pic's of me.












and heres a pic where my hair just looks lighter than what it really is but just to give you guys an idea of what a lighter shade would look on me since I don't have a pic of my hair back when I colored it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2009)

Hm. I actually like it the colour it is. I think maybe some warm bronzy highlights (something slightly reddish) could look really nice? I think caramel highlights directly into your current hair colour would look too much - a little bit too dramatic.

That's personal preference though, I'm super practical and that would require more maintenance than I could be bothered with if I were you.

I couldn't find a picture of what I meant, but I think this is a really nice colour -


----------



## SamBam (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I thought of the color red but I have been told many of times to stay away from it. That color sure looks pretty on her but not so sure about me lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 2, 2009)

I think you'd suit a chestnut brown kind of colour.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 2, 2009)

I love your hair! It looks gorgeous as it is but I suppose if you fancy a change something like this might look nice:


----------



## SamBam (Jan 3, 2009)

^Wow now that's something I think I can pull off! I'm just wondering if you know what color it is?


----------



## jewele (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love your hair! It looks gorgeous as it is but I suppose if you fancy a change something like this might look nice:
http://i39.tinypic.com/10gg2nb.jpg

I think your hair color is great too!! I want to color mine also and I really really like the pic of (Rachel Bison?) above. Really,really like it. Let us know what you do though. The second picture of you, your hair color and skin look great. Maybe a haircut and some new makeup will change your mind??!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 3, 2009)

While you look beautiful the way you are, I can understand wanting a change. (I love changing things...



) I was thinking that you would look great as a red head! This may sound silly, but go into a wig store and see what actually looks good on you...there are also sites on the internet that you can upload a picture and try different hairstyles and colors. Good luck!


----------



## umraon (Jan 3, 2009)

i tried doing this(sorry for the little errors)..hope it helps you out:


----------



## Glamorista (Jan 20, 2009)

I think your hair look great just the way it is. Their color suits your skintone well. If you really want a change I would try tiny highlights all over.


----------



## Brigitte031 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol... the purple actually looks ridiculously amazing.



From Umraon's pictures I like the second one.


----------

